# Customer Wants to Know - Can this be saved?



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

Potential new customer + Handyman Tile Guy 

The Floor was 3/4" OSB with 1/4" Hardie Screwed over the OSB (No Mortar) with In Floor Heat Wire over the Hardie, then a 1" of Self Leveling Compound, then tile. The results are pretty good. 

Handyman says job is done and this is "the way" a proper project looks upon completion.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks good from my house... :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

My eyes are burning....


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I would say yes, probably....but the grout job is ***t. Clean the corners with a razor blade, fill the voids. Collect check.


Edit: I was looking mainly at the shower. The floor matter is for another galaxy.


----------



## pdmig (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry but the wall of shame is another thread


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

pdmig said:


> Sorry but the wall of shame is another thread


already got that covered...


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Did the floor make cracking sounds as you walked on it?

Lot's of people pay extra for non slip surfaces, but he probably threw them in for free. It's hard to compete when professionals throw in such add-ons for free.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

A belt sander and some water will level that floor right up... :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

If what we can see is that bad why would anyone assume those tiles won't fall off or that the shower is at all waterproof? Don't get involved or start over. When people ask who did it do you really want your name on the list?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

m1911 said:


> A belt sander and some water will level that floor right up...


I don't think grinding and polishing were included in the bid, so he'll have to ask for another $100, but if they want it done fast, he'll have to bring his friend in for skilled labor, so the price skyrockets to $132.18.


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

FrankSmith said:


> If what we can see is that bad why would anyone assume those tiles won't fall off or that the shower is at all waterproof? Don't get involved or start over. When people ask who did it do you really want your name on the list?


It was done with a Tile Redi pan and Hardie Backer. No Red Guard or Waterproofing liner. I told the customer the only way I would touch it is if we B-52'd the entire bath. 

Just cosmetically it was garbage. Shower valves the plaster ring was set flush with the studs, grouted corners bigger than my thumb, lippage that would cast shadows like Mt. Rainer, and my favorite was the 5 Gallon Bucket of "Tile Mud" - I hate premixed thinsets. 

Here's your sign


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

do you know what kind of money the dude ran away with ?


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

duburban said:


> do you know what kind of money the dude ran away with ?


8K - Customer supplied materials


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Customer got shafted!


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Y'all south and west of Madison - southern WI?

:no: just shaking my head in (believable) dis-belief...that's the way it's supposed to be done???? WTF


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

Texas Wax said:


> Y'all out in south and west of Madison - southern WI?
> 
> :no: just shaking my head in (believable) dis-belief...that's the way it's supposed to be done???? WTF



Brookfield a suburb of Milwaukee


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Keeyter said:


> Brookfield a suburb of Milwaukee


Ahh yess Brookfield - Town or City there of?


Well then there's no Fn excuse for work like that. Back woods west and north ehh chit happens.


----------



## Mike4D5 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Sad*

I always feel bad for the home owners when something like this happens. In this economy, 8K is not something you carry around in your front pocket. But I agree with you. It needs to be ripped apart and done properly.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Mike4D5 said:


> I always feel bad for the home owners when something like this happens.


They should sue the handyman, but I've always thought most handymen should be sued most of the time anyway.....


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

CO762 said:


> They should sue the handyman, but I've always thought most handymen should be sued most of the time anyway.....


I agree, this guy has responsibility, but he can't pay you back if you win a lawsuit there is just more money down the drain. 

Wanna hear the kicker? I been holding onto this gem. The Installer was the Homeowners Girlfriend's brother


----------

